# Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0



## Nizzyx (24. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einer Spinnrute für das Angeln auf Zander.
Nachdem ich etliche Threads gelesen habe, bin ich auf die 
Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH gestoßen. Habe aber jetzt gelesen, dass die Zanderkant 2.0 in ein paar Monaten wieder Verfügbar ist und frage mich nun, ob ich lieber auf die Rute warten soll?
Optisch gefällt mir die Zanderkant nämlich besser.

Ich fische hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus an der Maas und an größeren Schifffahrtskanälen wie z.B. dem Julianakanal.
Ich benutze Jigköpfe von 14-30 Gramm und Gummis von 8 - 15 cm. Ich möchte max. 150€ für die Rute ausgeben.

Gibt es hier vielleicht jemanden, der Erfahrungen mit beiden Ruten hat? Der Kontakt mit dem Köder ist mir äußerst wichtig. Ich würde am liebsten die Vibrationen des Gummifisches bis in meine Hand spüren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## j0hN (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*

Guten Morgen,
die Zanderkant 2.0 kenne ich leider nicht, aber wenn sie das fortgesetzt haben, was sie bei  der Zanderkant 1 angefangen haben würde ich die Finger davon lassen. Die 1er ist ein unsensibler Besenstiel zum Großhecht jagen...mit einer innovativen seitlich angebrachten Hakenöse, wo die Schnur sich permanent drin verfängt. Die daiwa R'Nessa würde ich noch in den Ring schmeissen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nizzyx (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*

Fischst du die Daiwa? Was sind deine Erfahrungen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## j0hN (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*



Nizzyx schrieb:


> Fischst du die Daiwa? Was sind deine Erfahrungen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Ich hab die R'Nessa in 270 15-50gr. Für eine Rute um die 100€ ist die Spitze und gibt ein gutes Feedback. Sie kommt eher filigran rüber hatte aber mit 85er schwedischen Zandern erstaunlich wenige Probleme. Die 30-70gr Variante sollte eigentlich ausreichen. Sonst gibt's auch noch 40-90gr. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*

Die Zanderkant 1 hatte ich auch in der hand und sofort ohne weiter zu betrachten zurück in den Ständer gestellt....Angel auch auf Zander am Rhein...
Ist echt ein Besenstiehl, wie die 2.0 ist weiß ich nicht...
Aber drillen macht es kein Spaß damit...


----------



## n1c0 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*

Zanderkant 1 ist ein absoluter Besenstiel, da kannst du auch mit nem Baumstamm angeln. 

Ich hab seit kurzem die Gamakatsu Akilas 80XH und bin immer noch verliebt wie am ersten Tag :k 

Ich mag die Ruten lieber was kürzer um auch mal vom Boot angeln zu können, aber im Prinzip unterscheiden sich die Ruten ja nur von der Länge und daher kann ich dir sagen damit wirst du nichts falsch machen. Ich bin sehr angetan von der Rute und fische damit 10-28g Jigs mit 10-13cm Gummis. Aber auch 15g Wobbler feuere ich damit weit raus in den Rhein. Die Rückmeldung ist wirklich super und alles top verarbeitet.

Ich treffe mich die Woche mit nem Kumpel der hat sich die Zanderkant 2.0 geholt, vielleicht kann ich das Teil mal Probewedeln :q Aber die Akilas kostet knapp 123€ und dafür kannst du kaum was falsch machen...


----------



## Nizzyx (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Zanderkant 1 ist ein absoluter Besenstiel, da kannst du auch mit nem Baumstamm angeln.
> 
> Ich hab seit kurzem die Gamakatsu Akilas 80XH und bin immer noch verliebt wie am ersten Tag :k
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Erfahrungen mit der Akilas. Wäre super, wenn du nach dem Wochenende ein kurzes Feedback über die Zanderkant 2.0 abgeben könntest.

Mit was für eine Rolle fischst du die Akilas? Habe an eine Shimano Stradic CI4+ C3000 HG FB mit 6,0:1 Übersetzung gedacht.

#h


----------



## n1c0 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*

Ich versuche es 

Achso noch was zur Rückmeldung der Rute, ich hatte vorher ne 50€ Abu Garcia Vendetta und da liegen einfach Welten dazwischen. Ich spüre wirklich alles mit der Rute sofern der Untergrund das her gibt. Wenn du sehr weichen und schlammigen Boden hast oder die Jigs 70-80m weit raus feuerst, dann spürst du natürlich wenig bis kaum was... aber das wirst du mit anderen Ruten auch nicht.

Ich fische sie mit ner Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000 FB XG  Die 3000er war mir dann doch etwas leicht mit ihren 190g und der Rhein ist nicht zimperlich... bzw. wollte ich damit auch mal auf Großhecht. Daher dachte ich ich bin mit der 4000er etwas besser aufgehoben. Die 4000er entspricht ner 2500/3000er Daiwa.


----------



## Nizzyx (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*

Ist die Rute denn mit der 4000er auch besser ausbalanciert?


----------



## n1c0 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*

Ich hatte keine < 200g Rolle dran aber ich finde die Rute mit der 4000er Stradic optimal ausbalanciert. Das ist aber generell schwer zu beurteilen, da hier jeder ne andere Präferenz hat.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*



Nizzyx schrieb:


> Ist die Rute denn mit der 4000er auch besser ausbalanciert?



Per Rolle kann man nur schwerlich eine Rute ausbalancieren!
Das sollte klar sein. Da wo man anfasst wird lediglich das Gewicht schwerer. Ausbalancieren ist am Ende, also am Griff zu tätigen.
Das Gesetz der Hebelwirkung gilt hier.

Bei der Größe der Rolle kommt es auf die Angelart bzw Ködergewichte an. Deshalb ist eine 4000er oft die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Nizzyx (1. August 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine < 200g Rolle dran aber ich finde die Rute mit der 4000er Stradic optimal ausbalanciert. Das ist aber generell schwer zu beurteilen, da hier jeder ne andere Präferenz hat.



Hattest du die Möglichkeit die Zanderkant 2.0 zu testen?|wavey:


----------



## n1c0 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*



Nizzyx schrieb:


> Hattest du die Möglichkeit die Zanderkant 2.0 zu testen?|wavey:


Nein ich hatte sie nur kurz in der Hand weil der Kollege mir beim Landen von nem Rapfen nen Wobbler in den Handballen gefeuert hat  Natürlich nicht mit Absicht aber war ne blutige Angelegenheit.

Er fischt sie mit ner 2500er Daiwa Freams und man merkt doch dass sie deutlich schwerer war als meine Kombo. Sie ist nach wie vor bretthart und für mich persönlich zu straff... er führt damit aber auch problemlos nen 15g Megabass Dog-X im Walk the dog.

Nächste Woche fahre ich nochmal an den Rhein, da werd ich die Zanderkant 2.0 dann mal testen.


----------



## kefal (4. November 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Per Rolle kann man nur schwerlich eine Rute ausbalancieren!
> Das sollte klar sein. Da wo man anfasst wird lediglich das Gewicht schwerer. Ausbalancieren ist am Ende, also am Griff zu tätigen.
> Das Gesetz der Hebelwirkung gilt hier.
> 
> Bei der Größe der Rolle kommt es auf die Angelart bzw Ködergewichte an. Deshalb ist eine 4000er oft die bessere Wahl.


Moin, 
habe mir gestern die Akilas 90XH Mobile geholt.
Heute Morgen gleich ans Wasser mit ner 4000 er Stradic CI4+ 
und ja die ist mit der Rolle nicht ausbalanciert, selbst mit ner Penn SargusII 4000 er nicht.
Wie kann mann am besten das am Griff oder Griffende ausbalancieren ?`Ist die Rute für Kontergewichte ausgelegt ? ich habe nichts gefunden, hat jemand eine Idee wie man das am besten löst.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH vs Zanderkant 2.0*

Da gibt es im Board Bauanleitungen. Es sind auch Links zu Bausätzen dabei.
Benutze mal bitte die Suche.
Da sind gute bei. Angefangen von der Gewindestange die auf Länge zugeschnitten ist und hinten reingesteckt wird bis zum professionellem System, was du auch bei Google findest. 
Das mit der Gewindestange ist hier im Board gut erklärt und habe ich selbst gemacht. Funzt 1A.


----------

